# Vacuum motor drill.



## big o (Oct 9, 2020)

Small variable speed drill for offset holes ,drilled on the lathe. Motor speed is controlled by a unit that
    is used to control the speed of a router.


----------



## Tozguy (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice clean work, compact, I like it!


----------



## hman (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks great!  Only thing I might suggest is to find some way to shield the front (chuck side) of the motor, so swarf doesn't get in and ruin your day.


----------



## Braeden P (Oct 13, 2020)

hman said:


> Looks great!  Only thing I might suggest is to find some way to shield the front (chuck side) of the motor, so swarf doesn't get in and ruin your day.


we had a vacuum up in our little cabin we build a year ago we had an old vacuum and the bearing were shot and it was really loud so we dumped oil in to try to fix it but then just gave it a viking funeral when it was plugged in mind we where 11 to 15 so the typical it was really funny because it was a small fire pit about 3ft across and the flames where 10 feet tall.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 13, 2020)

that's very neat. I have a similar set up but hand drill powered and I've often thought about adding a small motor like that. You may find that the motor will get in the way when cross drilling someting in the chuck, so mounting it on top or on the other side might be necessary. I use mine far more than I thought I would when I made it, it's really handy.


----------

